# Duluth Retriever Club - Fall Trial



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Here we go!
The fall season has arrived.
Working on getting imfo on the Q, and open 1st series.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Reportedly: Open 1st series is a tight quad, 2 long retired, one pinched to the short retired, one hip pocket to the flyer. Heavy rain, 1-2 inches in the last hour. Rain has stopped, fog moving in. No report of success rate. Sounds tough.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Anyone have the Q callbacks to the water marks?


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news on the Q?


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

I heard 10 back to the water marks for the Q this morning


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

At 9:30 a.m. Sat, nothing running due to fog.

Amateur is a quad. Ma/Pa to left of the line. Ma out of a winger to the right#1/Pa(flyer)to the left #4, long retired down the middle #2, short retired across a piece of water #3.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM test changed. The marks are now a triple, the ma (flyer#3)/pa(winger bird #1) stayed the same and the right bird #2 retired is over in/out water and up against a far tree line. The long retired became an invitation-only blind. My source says 4 of first 25 dogs have been invited to run the blind--but would like someone who is there to confirm.

OPEN--42 to landblind. sorry, no numbers.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur--35 dogs have run. 12-15 dogs have done the marks and the blind.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Open callbacks?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

42 back to second series in the Open. Sorry don't have numbers...

Gene


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN--18 back to waterblind--unofficial. no numbers, sorry.

AM--I think there were a few dogs left to run the land marks/land blind series this a.m.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

any derby results????
________
starcraft II replays


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

11 dogs went to the 4th in the Qual. 

Sletten took 1st and 2nd, don't know with which dogs.
3rd- #32 Simon/Tim Springer
4th- #19 Murphy/Liz Dixon 
Don't know RJ or Jams

Derby didn't start til nearly 1, finished 3rd series last night, 17 dogs went into it, don't know how many to the 4th this morning. Club member Mark Helmer is having a hecking of a run with his Copper daughter at his first Derby however, go Mark!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Derby
1 - 27
2 - 16
3 - 26
4 - 12
rjam -6
JAMS 4-9-13-24


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Pinetree said:


> Derby
> 1 - 27
> 2 - 16
> 3 - 26
> ...


*Congratz on the 2nd Bruce!

Aaron*


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Betty!!!!..and Great Job... Bruce and Gizmo on the 2nd!!!! 

I count 41 points for the Giz man is that correct???

Clint Joyner's Big Boy has (by my count) 61 points and Gizmo are both out of Grady and they are dominating the 2010 derby circuit!!!

I bet Chad and Grady are proud of the pups the G man is throwing!!

Henry
________
Mercury Turnpike Cruiser


----------



## bobn48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations to Ed, Eileen and Chef. Your consistency is a testament to your excellent teamwork. 15 derby points in 5 trials, including 2 wins, against tough competition, is saying a lot about a 15 month old.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

bobn48 said:


> Congratulations to Ed, Eileen and Chef. Your consistency is a testament to your excellent teamwork. 15 derby points in 5 trials, including 2 wins, against tough competition, is saying a lot about a 15 month old.


Chef is a good looking yeller boy too, really fun to watch (so is Gizmo for that matter). Gets some air on those water entries too, pretty cool young dog. Congrats to all, there are alot of talented young dogs out there, neat to see and watch.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Qualifying Reserve Jam went to dog number 8 and a Jam was given to dog number 38. Congratulations to all! Good going to Liz on a Qualifying 4th with Murphy, an Irish Water Spaniel!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Chef is a good looking yeller boy too, really fun to watch (so is Gizmo for that matter). Gets some air on those water entries too, pretty cool young dog. Congrats to all, there are alot of talented young dogs out there, neat to see and watch.



Chef - Bob and Ed's Excellent Adventure (there's a story there) is a fun dog to watch. In training he's always lights out. Five trials and he picked up two 1st, a 2nd, a 3rd, and a Jam. Congrats to Ed and Bob on their "excellent adventure."

Hope things progress nicely through qual and someday all age. The only thing that bugs me is that I'll probably have to run against you every single weekend.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unofficial
Amateur--12 dogs back to watermarks. I am guessing at call names.

1--Steve Robben/Bo
6--Louie Churak/Yogi
9--Dave Furin/Aero
15--Tom Fait/ Reba
22--Chuck Schweiker/Yukon
26--John Stracka/Shock
28--George Francis/Kramer
30--Bob Heise/Ace
48--Steve Robben/Rumor
56--Yvonne Hays/Birdie
62--Bob Heise/Regi
64--Todd Krollman/Tech


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Hugh Congrats to Gary Unger and Rough for winning the Open. Qualifies Rough for the National Open. Also congrats to Elizabeth for the 3rd place in the Derby with Puff and 4th in the Q with Murphy. Great weekend for "Team Rough". Were proud back here in N.C.


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats also to George Francis took 3rd in open and 4th in am 
- more southern power!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

A few photo's from the Derby


Congrats to Ed Krueger and Chef with the win







# 16 and 2nd place Gizmo Bruce Hall O/H





# 12 and 4th. place "Tessa " David and Dennice Overstake owners and Rick Stawski handler ( Congrats to all)




# 13 Wade Thurman and his young dog Deets congrats on the jam




And # 28 Mark Helmer and " MIllie" first derby for the both of them and they get to the 4th. series congrats mark and nice meeting you.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Unofficial
> Amateur--12 dogs back to watermarks. I am guessing at call names.
> 
> 1--Steve Robben/Colonel
> ...


OPEN unofficial:
1st--FC AFC Small Craft Advisory/Gary Unger
2nd--FC Yogi Churak and LOUIE--AMATEUR HANDLER!
3rd--Kramer & George Francis--AMATEUR HANDLER!
4th--Hummer Youngblood--Dave Rorem
RJ Sandsartas Sonic Sue/Isaac Langsrud
Jam--NFC Willie/Rorem and a couple of other jams...sorry.

AMATEUR unofficial:
1st--Steve Robben--Colonel
2nd--FC Ace Heise and Bob
3rd--FC AFC Aero Furin & Dave
4th--Kramer Francis & George
RJam--FC Yukon Schweikert/Chuck
Jam--FC Yogi Churak & Louie
Jam--Rumor Robben & Steve
Jam--Shock Stracka & John


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go Bob & Ann on the Am 2nd with Ace, woo hooo!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ann and Bob! And thanks, Ann, for the super job of posting descriptive set-ups and call back information. 

Todd, the photos are awesome! 

rita


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to go Steve Robben and Colonel & Chuck & Yukon

..Jimmy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Ann and Bob! And thanks, Ann, for the super job of posting descriptive set-ups and call back information.
> 
> Todd, the photos are awesome!
> 
> rita


What Mrs. Rita said!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Todd, great photographs!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

Huge congrats to Gary and Rough for the open win!! Nice timing for the litter, thanks Rough!! Also congrats to Elizabeth. Tim enjoyed visiting with you guys. He shared some of your stories, from your prior Pro fishing career...very interesting stories.


----------

